Show HN: HTOP over Web - slowenough
======
slowenough
I made this to watch real-time usage of the CloudBrowser project.

Unfortunately, HN will somehow transmute URLs that contain Basic Auth, so here
is the original intended URL:

[http://free.cloudbrowser.xyz:8003/](http://free.cloudbrowser.xyz:8003/)

You need to pass HTTP basic AUTH

creds are cris:MAGA

Unfortunately links including basic auth are sort of blocked through many
formats, HN also.

